# Anyone Familiar With Florida Highways?



## Ollieharleyguy (Feb 7, 2017)

I will be pulling my camper from upstate SC to the Florida Keys in May. It looks like I have 3 options looking at the major roads. 
1. Take I95 all the way down the east coast
2. Take I75 through mid Georgia, then take turnpike down to Homestead. ( probably $70 in tolls one way)
3 Take I75 through mid Georgia Through Tampa and cross over the Everglades to Homestead.

1 and 2 are similar timewise according to mapquest. 
3 is about 45 minutes longer per mapquest.

I just don't know much about I95 in Florida. All of I95 in SC is terrible driving.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## 240URSguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Just saw your post. We are also going to the Keys in July. We will be traveling from the midwest. Please let me know what route you took and how it was. Thanks-240URS guy


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

You won't have the traffic problems in May that we have in the winter season, so I don't think it makes much difference. I95 is pretty good for most of Florida - as is I75. We always go down I95 to Fort Pierce, the switch over to the Florida Turnpike because I95 gets very congested south of Ft. Pierce. Turnpike charges tolls, but if you sign up for the Florida Sunpass, it is worth the extra. The turnpike takes you all the way to Route 1 headed into the Keys. We always stop at the last Service Plaza (Snapper Creek) to fuel up because it is easy in and out with the trailer and has diesel.

We usually make our way north along I75, but during the season, avoid the stretch across the Everglades and through the Naples area as it is really busy during season. We head from the Keys on State Highways up to Lake Okeechobee, then around the lake, and back to I75 in the Sarasota area. In May, you should not have as much of a traffic problem on I75.

Summer construction could effect either road so check first!


----------

